# Grand Union Canal - June 20th/21st 2008



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

We will be doing a sponsored bike ride from Little Venice in London to Birmingham (approximately 225k/137 miles) on Friday June 20th and perhaps fall into the 21st as well, depending on how far we get on day one.

Currently Paul(Jo's DH) and Paul(Kims DH) will be doing the ride with me... perhaps some other members of our team(or their husbands) will join us 

Anyone live near the canal and around on those dates? if so we'd love to meet up with you on route! (especially if you turn up with sarnies ) 

So do let us know and we will see if we can work out what time we will be near you 

I'll also be announcing this more formerly together with sponsorship details.

Hope to see you along the route!

Tony
xxx


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Oh - I forgot to mention, 20% of our proceeds will be going to my local neonatal unit to help them raise funds particularly for their premature baby unit.

The unit treats more than 350 babies in intensive care each year and currently has 25 incubators, but they want to buy two Giraffe omnibeds - the latest and most advanced incubator available - costing £30,000 each.


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

I will see you at the finish Line 
I will ask DH if he's interested in Joining you 

~Dizzi~


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Well I'm hoping to have GPS - so we should be able to give a good estimate of when we will arrive at the finish line


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Glad this is up and running now 

I think this is fantastic and will be supporting you all all the way  

If anyone knows of a good cheap B&B half way, let the boys know please , I think they will need a hot bath  

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Ooh i'm there everyday, happy to turn up with tea and cake if you want a stop at sunny Watford......I can bring the camera too if you want some pics done 

Lizzy xxx


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Sounds like a plan Lizzy 

Although I've looked over the route - we will be drawing up a more detailed map, so we can let you know when and where 

Tony
x


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Jo said:


> If anyone knows of a good cheap B&B half way, let the boys know please , I think they will need a hot bath


Where would be halfway, MK ish


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

I'll sit down later and plot the route 

Tony
x


----------

